# my first trip was a success



## Desert (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I just finished my first trip, I decided to come back home for the time being because id rather take my trips in stride rather than just jumping in head first. I left Nashville on a Thursday and began hitch hiking up north to Ohio. I managed to make it to cincinnati in leas than a day, but it was slow going after that. The next day I spent outside of a TA truck stop asking if the truckers were headed north, which the all were telling me no. Then Sunday came around ans there was a preacher standing outside handing out pamphlets for a church service ans he started asking me what I was doing there. I told I was hitching and that I was stuck there all day the day before. He told me if I went to the church service with him he would get me a bus ticket to cleveland. Now im not a religious person, but when he offered me the ticket you bet I was singing louder than anyone in that church. So I got the ticket and spent the next few days with a friend in cleveland eating taco bell and sledding on a frozen river. After I left I managed to hitch back down to cincinnati in a day where I was left in the middle of the big city at 4am. I decided to walk a few miles to the train yard and, by some stroke of luck, there was a train just beginning to head south. So I hopped on it (my first train hop btw!) And it took me to a backwater town south of Lexington, KY where I managed to hitch home to Nashville. Im gonna chill at home for a little while then maybe in a week or so begin my trip out west. Wish me luck!


----------



## urchin (Jan 13, 2013)

Good luck.

I made my first hitch from downtown Jacksonville to my hometown. Definitely start at the outskirts if you can help it. Especially in Jacksonville. It really is the biggest city in the country. Took me almost two days of walking (as well as a 15 mile ride) to get out of there.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like all went well. I'm still waiting for warmer weather until I take my first trip. Hopefully I won't have to wait too much longer but Indiana weather is hard to predict though. Happy travels man.


----------



## XanderMenanderer (Feb 10, 2013)

i hope my travels go as smoothly. Im waiting for the world to thawout a tad before I hop on the road for my first adventure.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 27, 2013)

urchin said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I made my first hitch from downtown Jacksonville to my hometown. Definitely start at the outskirts if you can help it. Especially in Jacksonville. It really is the biggest city in the country. Took me almost two days of walking (as well as a 15 mile ride) to get out of there.


jacksonville took me awhile to get out of too my last time, but previous times went without a 
"hitch"


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 27, 2013)

glad you made it there and back safe and sound home in your bed now.......... !!!(goodjob)


----------

